# Obama's roving band of assasins



## billc (May 3, 2011)

The team used by Obama has been condemned by the left in this country, of  course, that was before Obama started using them to kill people like, oh...I don't know...Osama bin laden perhaps.  Here is a Colbert report attacking these hereos before Obama had a use for them.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...cret-lawless-assassination-squad-and-torture/

By the way, someone called into rush today and said he was a former seal.  He explained that the seal team, no longer actually called seal team 6, is outside  the regular chain of command and reports directly to the President.  Someone in the know could probably verify this.


----------



## granfire (May 3, 2011)

billcihak said:


> The team used by Obama has been condemned by the left in this country, of  course, that was before Obama started using them to kill people like, oh...I don't know...Osama bin laden perhaps.  Here is a Colbert report attacking these hereos before Obama had a use for them.
> 
> http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...cret-lawless-assassination-squad-and-torture/
> 
> By the way, someone called into rush today and said he was a former seal.  He explained that the seal team, no longer actually called seal team 6, is outside  the regular chain of command and reports directly to the President.  *Someone in the know could probably verify this*.



Glen Beck? (I think these things won't be open for public viewing for another 30 years...)

(LOL, Colbert Attacking.... bwahahahahahahahaha)


----------



## elder999 (May 3, 2011)

billcihak said:


> By the way, someone called into rush today and said he was a former seal. He explained that the seal team, no longer actually called seal team 6, is outside the regular chain of command and reports directly to the President. Someone in the know could probably verify this.


 
They are not officially Team-6. They were called Team-6 back in the 80's to confuse the Soviets about the number of SEAL teams-at the time, there were only two others.They were once called the United States Naval Special Warfare Devlopment Group, but the name's been changed, and their new official name is classified. They're on the same level as Delta Force-black ops, plausible deniability, top-secret missions.

There is no "Team 6." :lfao:

"Plausible deniability" precludes their reporting directly to the President, but puts them outside the regular chain of command as well.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 3, 2011)

elder999 said:


> There is no "Team 6." :lfao:



Bloody hell. That's an obscure Monty Python reference if ever I saw one. 

And Billi, you have to stop objecting to Colbert's opinions if you want our days of not taking you seriously to ever come to a middle.


----------



## billc (May 3, 2011)

your opinions are what I desperately seek, Bushidomartialarts.  Could we shorten your name in our posts, it is a bit long to type repeatedly?  Just wondering.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 3, 2011)

Call me BS. My wife does.


----------



## billc (May 3, 2011)

from the article at the start of the post, and why I go after Colbert:


 If Barack Obama, Eric Holder, Seymour Hersh, and Stephen Colbert had gotten their way over the last ten years, Osama bin Laden would still be alive.  The intelligence leading to his location would not have been fully developed.  The commando team that took him down would not have existed.
Did these liberals hold their views entirely out of political expediency, slamming and indicting Bush and Cheney for programs and policies they would have quietly tolerated from Gore or Kerry?  What difference does it make?  They were dead wrong, and it doesnt matter why.  Theyll be dead wrong again under the next Republican president.


----------



## elder999 (May 3, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Bloody hell. That's an obscure Monty Python reference if ever I saw one..


 

No, that's actually what "regular" SEALs would tell you back in 80's and 90's......


----------



## WC_lun (May 3, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud...the Navy Seals are not an assasin team reportable to the president.  More freaking nonsese. Now there was a unti in the last administration that reported ONLY to the vice president, but I suppose that was okay...or convenient to forget...or both.  More hypocritical thinking.


----------



## granfire (May 3, 2011)

billcihak said:


> from the article at the start of the post, and why I go after Colbert:
> 
> 
> If Barack Obama, Eric Holder, Seymour Hersh, and Stephen Colbert had gotten their way over the last ten years, Osama bin Laden would still be alive.  The intelligence leading to his location would not have been fully developed.  The commando team that took him down would not have existed.
> Did these liberals hold their views entirely out of political expediency, slamming and indicting Bush and Cheney for programs and policies they would have quietly tolerated from Gore or Kerry?  What difference does it make?  They were dead wrong, and it doesn&#8217;t matter why.  They&#8217;ll be dead wrong again under the next Republican president.




You sound like a spoiled child who has just been told that the Easter Bunny really does not exist...


In case you missed it:

Your fav past time water boarding did not result in usable intel...
Bush himself decided to rather NOT go after Osama bin Laden. More than once.

And the teams? Well, they have existed long before Bush...and will long after O*b*ama...

And as to your 'those policies were wrong under the republican Pres and will be again under the next'
well, those words work the other way around as well. 

And lets not forget, there is a House of Representatives...you know, the guys with the (Rep) by their names, and the ones with the (Sen) too. You know the guys that really craft the laws and make or break a term...it's alsys good to keep that in mind.

But for now you are just mad that OMG OBAMA actually pulled through on a tough decision, one his predecessor did not...who happened to be republican.


----------



## billc (May 3, 2011)

Wc LUn, that team you talk about is this team, the one who took out Obama.  The one that was a band of assasins, under bush.  I think these guys are great americans.  It is the guys on the left who thought they were a bunch of assasins when Bush was in office, but now Obama gives them the green light to Kill osama and all of a sudden they are heroes.


----------



## elder999 (May 3, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Wc LUn, that team you talk about is this team, the one who took out Obama.  The one that was a band of assasins, under bush.  I think these guys are great americans.  It is the guys on the left who thought they were a bunch of assasins when Bush was in office, but now Obama gives them the green light to Kill osama and all of a sudden they are heroes.



Please provide one quotation where someone of note on "the left" has called SEAL Team 6 "assassins."


In order to support your rhetoric, please?

Of course, from timeto tome, they actually are..
.


----------



## Big Don (May 3, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Please provide one quotation where someone of note on "the left" has called SEAL Team 6 "assassins."
> 
> 
> In order to support your rhetoric, please?
> ...


With Video Goodness(kinda... It is Olberdork, after all)


----------



## elder999 (May 3, 2011)

Big Don said:


> With Video Goodness(kinda... It is Olberdork, after all)




Well, yeah-that totally counts. Though, considering the source, one has to wonder who actually saw it..
..:lol:


----------



## K-man (May 4, 2011)

elder999 said:


> They are not officially Team-6. They were called Team-6 back in the 80's to confuse the Soviets about the number of SEAL teams-at the time, there were only two others.They were once called the United States Naval Special Warfare Devlopment Group, but the name's been changed, and their new official name is classified. They're on the same level as Delta Force-black ops, plausible deniability, top-secret missions.
> 
> There is no "Team 6." :lfao:
> 
> "Plausible deniability" precludes their reporting directly to the President, but puts them outside the regular chain of command as well.


Here's what we read in today's Australian papers.

http://www.theage.com.au/world/seal...t-officially-acknowledged-20110503-1e5za.html



> The unit, based at Dam Neck, close to Virginia Beach in Virginia, is one of 15 SEAL special forces teams but the only one whose existence is not acknowledged officially
> 
> Members are recruited from the other SEAL teams, making them an elite within an elite.​
> No one can apply to join. ​


Hope I'm not releasing classified information! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Cryozombie (May 4, 2011)

elder999 said:


> They are not officially Team-6. They were called Team-6 back in the 80's to confuse the Soviets about the number of SEAL teams-at the time, there were only two others.They were once called the United States Naval Special Warfare Devlopment Group, but the name's been changed, and their new official name is classified. They're on the same level as Delta Force-black ops, plausible deniability, top-secret missions.


 
Are these guys like MACVSOG were in 'nam?


----------



## WC_lun (May 4, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Wc LUn, that team you talk about is this team, the one who took out Obama. The one that was a band of assasins, under bush. I think these guys are great americans. It is the guys on the left who thought they were a bunch of assasins when Bush was in office, but now Obama gives them the green light to Kill osama and all of a sudden they are heroes.


 

Umm Wrong on two counts.  First, Obama is still living.  No one took him out.  Two, the team that reported directly to Cheney was not under normal military comand structure, which means not a SEAL unit.  Try Blackwater.


----------



## billc (May 4, 2011)

You can argue with Elder about this, but the seal team that Obama used is the same team that Cheney apparently had control over.  This team, at one point called seal team 6  ****that is not what they are called now***** is outside the normal military chain of command.  I had someone say that they report directly to the president, Elder said they were outside the normal chain but did not report to the President, either way, whichever is true, they are the same guys, not blackwater.  Of course when they retire from the team which is not 6, they could probably get pretty good jobs at the company that is no longer named blackwater.


From the link in the original aricle sited in this post:

Bin Laden was ended by SEAL Team Six, which is part of the Joint Special Operations Command.  The hard Left _hates _the JSOC.  _New York Times _journalist Seymour Hersh said they were &#8220;very deeply involved in domestic activities against people they thought to be enemies of the state, without any legal authority for it.&#8221;  He alleged &#8220;they do not report to anybody, except in the Bush-Cheney days, they reported directly to the Cheney office&#8230; it&#8217;s an executive assassination ring essentially, and it&#8217;s been going on and on and on.  Under President Bush's authority, they've been going into countries, not talking to the ambassador or the CIA station chief, and finding people on a list and executing them and leaving.&#8221;
 This is, of course, exactly what SEAL Team Six just did in Pakistan.  Hersh was not trying to advertise their virtues.  He wanted to shut them down, and a _very large portion of the Left _whole-heartedly agreed.  The _New York Times, _America&#8217;s paper of record, clearly supported Hersh in this, or they would not have published his work.  Seymour Hersh wasn&#8217;t just a fringe whacko scribbling in the dark corners of the _Daily Kos_.  As Jim Treacher of _The Daily Caller _reminds us, Hersh&#8217;s work was presented and promoted on Stephen Colbert&#8217;s popular Comedy Central program.


----------



## Flea (May 4, 2011)

billcihak said:


> from the article at the start of the post, and why I go after Colbert:
> 
> 
> If Barack Obama, Eric Holder, Seymour Hersh, and Stephen Colbert had gotten their way over the last ten years, Osama bin Laden would still be alive.



Um ... Stephen Colbert is an _entertainer_.  I have no idea why you would put him in the same category as the other three.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 4, 2011)

So you're completely cool with military units operating without any oversight or legal authority?


----------



## elder999 (May 4, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> So you're completely cool with military units operating without any oversight or legal authority?


More to the point, the nature of the teams is much like a hammer. Who wields it does make a difference.


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2011)

Flea said:


> Um ... Stephen Colbert is an _entertainer_.  I have no idea why you would put him in the same category as the other three.




Cos he doesn't like him when he pokes fun at his champions....


----------



## MPC1257 (May 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> You sound like a spoiled child who has just been told that the Easter Bunny really does not exist...
> 
> 
> In case you missed it:
> ...


 

And let's not forget which party has controlled BOTH the house and senate until recently, regarless of the presidents party affiliation! To be honest with you, i'm getting sick of both parties!


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2011)

MPC1257 said:


> And let's not forget which party has controlled BOTH the house and senate until recently, regarless of the presidents party affiliation! To be honest with you, i'm getting sick of both parties!




I kinda lost track, but then again, you could shove the lot of them in one sack, you would never hit a wrong one swatting at it with a stick....(or in this case a good one...blech)


----------



## billc (May 4, 2011)

Yes, I am sooo completely cool with rogue military units doing whatever they want to whoever they want for profit or for just plain good old fun.  Why have any oversite at all.  No oversite means you save some tax money.  Train em and let em lose, don't look back.  Since a stopped clock is right twice a day, maybe if these rogue units are allowed to kill and plunder willy nilly, they will accidentally do something for the good of humanity. It would be like the monkeys at the typewriters typing out the complete works of Shakespeare, but this would be with bullets and grenades.  That is just toooo cooool.  You know?


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Yes, I am sooo completely cool with rogue military units doing whatever they want to whoever they want for profit or for just plain good old fun. Why have any oversite at all. No oversite means you save some tax money. Train em and let em lose, don't look back. Since a stopped clock is right twice a day, maybe if these rogue units are allowed to kill and plunder willy nilly, they will accidentally do something for the good of humanity. It would be like the monkeys at the typewriters typing out the complete works of Shakespeare, but this would be with bullets and grenades. That is just toooo cooool. You know?


 

Why would an oversite, which is a layer of concrete poured to seal the earth under the ground floor of a house, help anything? Are you trying to bury something?

And what do you have angainst poor Willy Nilly that you want his persecuted so, is he one of your dreaded lefties that are going to take over the world?


----------



## granfire (May 5, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Yes, I am sooo completely cool with rogue military units doing whatever they want to whoever they want for profit or for just plain good old fun.  Why have any oversite at all.  No oversite means you save some tax money.  Train em and let em lose, don't look back.  Since a stopped clock is right twice a day, maybe if these rogue units are allowed to kill and plunder willy nilly, they will accidentally do something for the good of humanity. It would be like the monkeys at the typewriters typing out the complete works of Shakespeare, but this would be with bullets and grenades.  That is just toooo cooool.  You know?



No more Xbox for you, young man!


----------

